# Tubeless Tire Pressure



## golfnbike13 (Jun 27, 2019)

For those with road tubeless what psi do you run?

I’m riding a new Roubaix with Roval C38 wheels and went tubeless with S-Works Turbo Pro tires 28mm. First set of road tubeless for me and looking for suggestions on psi to run. I’m approx 170 lbs. and so far been riding somewhere between 70-80. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

I refuse to use road tubeless anymore but when I did I used the exact same pressure as my clinchers because I didn't over-inflate the clinchers. I weigh the same as you and would be around 70 rear/60 front w/ 28mm tires. Depends on the width of the rim to some degree IMO. Narrower rims I'd bump up a little, wider I feel like I can run a little less pressure. Mess around with the pressure and see what you like. Go down really low so you know what they ride/handle like.


----------



## rideit (Feb 8, 2005)

CX, just out of curiosity, are there any technical advancements that would have you try tubeless again in the future? 
I have been happy with it, and refuse to ride tubes on my gravel bike, which I ride on some gnarly terrain.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

golfnbike13 said:


> For those with road tubeless what psi do you run?
> 
> I’m riding a new Roubaix with Roval C38 wheels and went tubeless with S-Works Turbo Pro tires 28mm. First set of road tubeless for me and looking for suggestions on psi to run. I’m approx 170 lbs. and so far been riding somewhere between 70-80.
> 
> ...


I weigh about 180 and have been running 60 front 65 rear on 28mm tires which measure 30mm on the rims which have 21mm internal width. I've tried 70 front 75 rear and noticed a difference in the ride but not handling so settled on the lower pressures. I think you can run lower if you want a smoother ride. Here's a link to recommended tire pressure starting points from Enve for tubeless on their rims. (see the bottom of the page) https://www.enve.com/en/products/new-ses-3-4/



rideit said:


> refuse to ride tubes on my gravel bike, which I ride on some gnarly terrain.


Why? That's the perfect place for tubeless tires. I know lots of people that ride / race gravel and nobody I know rolls tubes.


----------



## changingleaf (Aug 20, 2009)

If the pump is accurate I think 60/70 would be better.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

changingleaf said:


> *If the pump is accurate *I think 60/70 would be better.


This is the point. I've pumped up tires to 50lbs on a pump and they were "right" and I've inflated tires on another pump to 50lbs and they were rock hard. One needs to find the ride that suits them and pump to that pressure on _that_ pump.


----------



## rideit (Feb 8, 2005)

Srode said:


> I weigh about 180 and have been running 60 front 65 rear on 28mm tires which measure 30mm on the rims which have 21mm internal width. I've tried 70 front 75 rear and noticed a difference in the ride but not handling so settled on the lower pressures. I think you can run lower if you want a smoother ride. Here's a link to recommended tire pressure starting points from Enve for tubeless on their rims. (see the bottom of the page) https://www.enve.com/en/products/new-ses-3-4/
> 
> Why? That's the perfect place for tubeless tires. I know lots of people that ride / race gravel and nobody I know rolls tubes.


I think you misconstrued...I refuse to ride tubes on the gravel, not the other way around. I ride tubeless on all of my bikes, even the commuter.


----------



## davesupra (Jun 19, 2017)

I have 25mm in my road bike, and run around 60f 70r, I weigh 175 lb.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

rideit said:


> I think you misconstrued...I refuse to ride tubes on the gravel, not the other way around. I ride tubeless on all of my bikes, even the commuter.


yep, I missread it, not enough coffee this morning before I started reading I think!


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

rideit said:


> CX, just out of curiosity, are there any technical advancements that would have you try tubeless again in the future?
> I have been happy with it, and refuse to ride tubes on my gravel bike, which I ride on some gnarly terrain.


Probably not. The thing that really pissed me off was getting a big cut in a tire. Tight tires, sealant, booting the tire...a big mess. If I'd cut a clincher it would have been easier to take the tire off/remount it and I wouldn't have had to deal w/ sealant getting all over everything on the side of the road. I'd also given up some ride quality going tubeless as the tires are by necessity thicker to hold air. There are some tubeless tires available now that have a pretty good ride but I'm sure they give up some durability. There is no change to lower pressure when using tubeless for me as I never over-inflated clinchers to 'avoid pinch flats'. I don't do any riding on really rough terrain w/ my cx/gravel bike so pinch flats are unlikely. If I'm going to do a mtb ride I'm going to do it on a real mtb.


----------



## golfnbike13 (Jun 27, 2019)

Is getting a little sealant peeling off between the tire and rim any issue?
I’m assuming that’s what this gum like stuff is. 

Tires are holding air fine. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

Nope.


----------



## sasquatch16 (Feb 7, 2013)

cxwrench said:


> Probably not. The thing that really pissed me off was getting a big cut in a tire. Tight tires, sealant, booting the tire...a big mess. If I'd cut a clincher it would have been easier to take the tire off/remount it and I wouldn't have had to deal w/ sealant getting all over everything on the side of the road. I'd also given up some ride quality going tubeless as the tires are by necessity thicker to hold air. There are some tubeless tires available now that have a pretty good ride but I'm sure they give up some durability. There is no change to lower pressure when using tubeless for me as I never over-inflated clinchers to 'avoid pinch flats'. I don't do any riding on really rough terrain w/ my cx/gravel bike so pinch flats are unlikely. If I'm going to do a mtb ride I'm going to do it on a real mtb.


Have to agree with this. I have less flats but when I had one it really was difficult getting tire off of rim. Bead was on there. Almost gave up.


----------



## OldZaskar (Jul 1, 2009)

I'm living on the edge... have tubeless tires that I KNOW I won't be able to get off the rim out on the road. It'll be an Uber/wife/kid rescue call. 
Over the weekend, a friend and I worked on a tire for 20 min. in the garage trying to unseat a tubeless tire. The beads were so perfectly seated in perfectly matched grooves, it took a butter knife, two metal-core tire levers and four hands to get that tire lose. We were taking that tire off because of a sidewall cut. 

I'm with ya cxwrench... the risk and hassle is outweighing the fewer flats.


----------



## sasquatch16 (Feb 7, 2013)

What works good if you are home is a vice. Squeeze tire in a vice right at rim. Crank down tight and twist rim. Pops right off. Did this the other night with a tire that would not come off. Had plastic jaw covers and made sure I didn't touch rim. Plus side is if you get a flat probably have a better chance off tire not coming off and screwing up expensive rim.


----------



## OldZaskar (Jul 1, 2009)

sasquatch16 I will definitely give that a shot next time. Thanks for the tip!

It does seem the tire engineers are 100% laser focused on 1/2 of the tire use/process. The fact that we're using bead jacks (great tool fromm Kool Stop), butter knives and bench vices to mount and remove tires is a pretty sh|itty sign.


----------



## changingleaf (Aug 20, 2009)

What rim and tire combination are you using?


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

OldZaskar said:


> I'm living on the edge... have tubeless tires that I KNOW I won't be able to get off the rim out on the road. It'll be an Uber/wife/kid rescue call.
> Over the weekend, a friend and I worked on a tire for 20 min. in the garage trying to unseat a tubeless tire. The beads were so perfectly seated in perfectly matched grooves, it took a butter knife, two metal-core tire levers and four hands to get that tire lose. We were taking that tire off because of a sidewall cut.
> 
> I'm with ya cxwrench... the risk and hassle is outweighing the fewer flats.


I had to use this knife, which I keep sharp enough to shave with, to get a couple Schwalbe tubeless tires off some Zipp rims that belong to a certain retired major leaguer who hit a great many HR's for the Giants. While he watched. Talk about pressure! Good thing the knife was so sharp. No way in hell I could've removed those tires on the road...no chance.


----------



## sasquatch16 (Feb 7, 2013)

changingleaf said:


> What rim and tire combination are you using?


Schwalbe Pro One on a Giant SLR1 wheel


----------



## sasquatch16 (Feb 7, 2013)

cxwrench said:


> I had to use this knife, which I keep sharp enough to shave with, to get a couple Schwalbe tubeless tires off some Zipp rims that belong to a certain retired major leaguer who hit a great many HR's for the Giants. While he watched. Talk about pressure! Good thing the knife was so sharp. No way in hell I could've removed those tires on the road...no chance.


Nice knife and Rifle


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

sasquatch16 said:


> Nice knife and Rifle


Thanks! Those knives are an exceptional value.


----------



## mfdemicco (Nov 8, 2002)

sasquatch16 said:


> Have to agree with this. I have less flats but when I had one it really was difficult getting tire off of rim. Bead was on there. Almost gave up.


This has never happened to me, but what is the cause, I wonder? Some people just don't have the grip strength, but do some sealants glue the tire to the rim? I've only used Orange Seal and have never had this problem.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

I've been running Schwalbe Pro Ones for a few years now. Never had a flat yet. I had one sidewall slice from hitting a rock. Booted the tire, put in a tube, and finished my ride.
I've gotten Pro One's off several rims easily by hand or with one tire lever.


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

i'm with CX, tubeless for road makes little sense, doesn't have the same benefits as on mtb. 

One time I got a sidewall cut and it was a messy experience fixing on the road.

Second time was a puncture-seal that got popped open once the tire had worn down a bit more after some mileage, and the puncture would never seal again after putting in new sealant. Ended up putting in a tube for use (which now makes the tire a non-tubeless tire, so it's a bad investment since the tire had was not even half worn yet).


----------



## davesupra (Jun 19, 2017)

OldZaskar said:


> I'm living on the edge... have tubeless tires that I KNOW I won't be able to get off the rim out on the road. It'll be an Uber/wife/kid rescue call.


I'm in the same boat, I have one wheel that I taped tubeless and I don't have any concerns removing that tire on the road, but my other wheel has a bontrager tubeless rim strip that is so tight there is no way I'll get that off. I'm guessing when it's time to remove/replace that tire, I'll be cutting it off.


----------



## golfnbike13 (Jun 27, 2019)

Admins please close this thread. 

The post was about preferred tubeless pressures. Not people’s personal opinion about using tubeless or the archaic tubes from the 80’s


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

lol someone is hurt by the internet


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

golfnbike13 said:


> Admins please close this thread.
> 
> The post was about preferred tubeless pressures. Not people’s personal opinion about using tubeless or the archaic tubes from the 80’s
> 
> ...


Stop reading is another option.

It wasn't a thread about getting a little sealant peeling off between the tire and rim either but that didn't seem to stop you.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

golfnbike13 said:


> Admins please close this thread.
> 
> The post was about preferred tubeless pressures. Not people’s personal opinion about using tubeless or the archaic tubes from the 80’s


Welcome to RBR, Golfnbike13!  :thumbsup:


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

*****


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

golfnbike13 said:


> Admins please close this thread.
> 
> The post was about preferred tubeless pressures. Not people’s personal opinion about using tubeless or the archaic tubes from the 80’s


Ooo! Ooo! It's about time somebody fixed the Internet! Props to you for sorting this out.


----------



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

I'm going to be doing a ride in Utah soon. As a clincher guy, I was concerned about goat heads, so I've decided to go tubeless for the ride. I'm a 210-215 pound clyde usually running 90/100 front and back on 28 clinchers, figured I can get away with around 10 less on each with tubeless. What say you?


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

Wetworks said:


> I'm going to be doing a ride in Utah soon. As a clincher guy, I was concerned about goat heads, so I've decided to go tubeless for the ride. I'm a 210-215 pound clyde usually running 90/100 front and back on 28 clinchers, figured I can get away with around 10 less on each with tubeless. What say you?


At least 10 less, probably 20 less.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

Wetworks said:


> I'm going to be doing a ride in Utah soon. As a clincher guy, I was concerned about goat heads, so I've decided to go tubeless for the ride. I'm a 210-215 pound clyde usually running 90/100 front and back on 28 clinchers, figured I can get away with around 10 less on each with tubeless. What say you?


I'm w/ Srode...probably 20psi less. You should run your clinchers at that pressure too.


----------



## changingleaf (Aug 20, 2009)

I agree, 10 to 20 less. Enjoy!


----------



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

cxwrench said:


> I'm w/ Srode...probably 20psi less. You should run your clinchers at that pressure too.


Yea? You think I can get away with that?! Music to my ears, I'll start experimenting. Thanks everyone!


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

Wetworks said:


> Yea? You think I can get away with that?! Music to my ears, I'll start experimenting. Thanks everyone!


Absolutely. I refuse to over-inflate a tire hoping to avoid a pinch flat. I keep my eyes open and if for some reason I miss a pothole or small animal and end up w/ a pinch flat every now and then so be it. The 99.999% of the time I'm not pinch flatting I'll have better traction and a nicer ride.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

cxwrench said:


> I'm w/ Srode...probably 20psi less. You should run your clinchers at that pressure too.


Even at his weight? I'm 175lbs and run 70F/90R in my 28mm clinchers. Then again, keep in mind I usually carry 6-8lbs in my beam rack. I'm also lazy and don't pump up more than once a week.

CX, what pressures would you use in my position?


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

Lombard said:


> Even at his weight? I'm 175lbs and run 70F/90R in my 28mm clinchers. Then again, keep in mind I usually carry 6-8lbs in my beam rack. I'm also lazy and don't pump up more than once a week.
> 
> CX, what pressures would you use in my position?


I'm 170 so pressure would be about the same. Say you use 100psi in a 23mm tire and we agree that every tire size you go up you can drop roughly 10psi and maintain the same tire 'feel'. That would put you at 80ish for the rear. But...as you go up in tire size you're increasing air volume and that helps protect the rim even more, so you can usually drop the pressure a bit more to get better ride quality. I would inflate 28mm tires to around 70-75, and about 10psi less for the front. I have 44mm Rene Herse tire on my cx bike now, on my rims they measure 40mm. I'm inflating the rear to 40psi and the front 50 35 and I swear I could go lower.


----------



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

I tried 80/95 today on the clinchers; what a world of difference! I'm riding Schwalbe 1s on Roval C38s and I am so much happier with how they feel on descents. Can't wait for my new bike to come to try out the tubeless.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

Wetworks said:


> I tried 80/95 today on the clinchers; what a world of difference! I'm riding Schwalbe 1s on Roval C38s and I am so much happier with how they feel on descents. Can't wait for my new bike to come to try out the tubeless.


The tubeless isn't (or shouldn't be) going to be much different. The tubeless tires generally have a thicker/stiffer casing because they have to hold air w/ no tube. People shouldn't (but do) run tubeless at lower pressure than clinchers. I actually lowered my 44mm RH to 30/35 today and they felt a little better than 35/40. Tubes/clinchers.


----------



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

cxwrench said:


> The tubeless isn't (or shouldn't be) going to be much different. The tubeless tires generally have a thicker/stiffer casing because they have to hold air w/ no tube. People shouldn't (but do) run tubeless at lower pressure than clinchers. I actually lowered my 44mm RH to 30/35 today and they felt a little better than 35/40. Tubes/clinchers.


Understood, thank you. I'll continue to experiment with the clinchers for now. Can't believe I was so (wrongly) scared to do this sooner


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

cxwrench said:


> I'm 170 so pressure would be about the same. Say you use 100psi in a 23mm tire and we agree that every tire size you go up you can drop roughly 10psi and maintain the same tire 'feel'. That would put you at 80ish for the rear. But...as you go up in tire size you're increasing air volume and that helps protect the rim even more, so you can usually drop the pressure a bit more to get better ride quality. I would inflate 28mm tires to around 70-75, and about 10psi less for the front. I have 44mm Rene Herse tire on my cx bike now, on my rims they measure 40mm. I'm inflating the rear to 40psi and the front 50 35 and I swear I could go lower.


Interesting, thanks! Only 10PSI less in front though?

One anecdote I have. As I said, I pump up about once a week. At that point, pressures are below 60F/80R. I noticed my Strava times were faster on the rides I did after letting pressures drop. Of course there are too many other factors which could have contributed, but just saying. 

What pressures would you run on 700c x 36 and 650b x 47? Right now I'm running 50F/60R on the former and 30F/40R on the latter. I drop them lower if running on mostly dirt/gravel.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

Lombard said:


> Interesting, thanks! Only 10PSI less in front though?
> 
> One anecdote I have. As I said, I pump up about once a week. At that point, pressures are below 60F/80R. I noticed my Strava times were faster on the rides I did after letting pressures drop. Of course there are too many other factors which could have contributed, but just saying.
> 
> What pressures would you run on 700c x 36 and 650b x 47? Right now I'm running 50F/60R on the former and 30F/40R on the latter. I drop them lower if running on mostly dirt/gravel.


I go with 10 psi difference most of the time, especially at the lower pressures. I still have a fairly low bar position so I like to keep the pressures sorta close. For 700 x 6 I'd try your 50/60 to start, that sounds good. I dropped the pressure on my 44mm RH yesterday to 30/35 so I'd probably try that on the 47mm tires and maybe go down a bit from there.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

cxwrench said:


> I go with 10 psi difference most of the time, especially at the lower pressures. I still have a fairly low bar position so I like to keep the pressures sorta close. For 700 x 6 I'd try your 50/60 to start, that sounds good. I dropped the pressure on my 44mm RH yesterday to 30/35 so I'd probably try that on the 47mm tires and maybe go down a bit from there.


Thanks CX! Interestingly, I did a 2-day "loaded tour" where I was carrying probably about 30 extra pounds. However, I didn't adjust the pressures and stayed with 50/60 on my 700 x 36 tires. No issues and ride was nice. I recently lowered those same tires to 40/50 on a crushed cinder trail ride and still no issues, nice ride and no feeling of being "held back".

On a side note, when I did the loaded tour, the gearing up the hills left a bit to be desired. Rather than change the drive train, I think I'm going to use my 650b wheels with 42mm tires next time I do this in order to get a little lower low gearing. Correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe a 650b x 47 tire is about the same diameter as a 700c x 30 tire. So going to a 650b x 42 should be similar in diameter to a skinny road tire.


----------



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

Got the new Schwalbe Pro 1 28s setup tubeless on the new Tarmac, running 75/85 and it's absolutely divine.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

Wetworks said:


> Got the new Schwalbe Pro 1 28s setup tubeless on the new Tarmac, running 75/85 and it's absolutely divine.


Nice bike! You could go lower...probably. I'm 170 and would be at 70ish rear/60ish front.


----------



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

cxwrench said:


> Nice bike! You could go lower...probably. I'm 170 and would be at 70ish rear/60ish front.


Thanks, over the top happy with it! I don't know, I'm scared lol. Maybe I'll give it a whirl around the block to see how 80 feels.


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

I checked my tire pressure today.. rode 2 days ago.. 28's, 170 + bike, the rear was 42psi, I could have rode it, but pumped it up to 60, 50 in the front.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

Wetworks said:


> Thanks, over the top happy with it! I don't know, I'm scared lol. Maybe I'll give it a whirl around the block to see how 80 feels.


It's free, why wouldn't you try it? Just keep your eyes open for craters, curbs, small sharp animals, etc.


----------

